# Did i make a mistake?



## Waleed Asim (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello guys! i'm a Student of A'level and i'm doing pre-medical. My O'level grades are 1A*,4A and 3B. I'm really looking forward to get admission in a medical university in Pakistan but from what i've heard from the people and read in the newspaper, it seems that i have a meagre chance even if i have very good result in A'levels. Is it true? Should i forget about medical and start focussing on engineering already (since Maths is also my subject besides sciences)?#confused


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why are you giving up right now? Those grades are not bad. Give Sat 2 and apply on those seats and you're guaranteed admission. If you start studying your *** off for the entrance exams (FSC) then I'm sure you can get in. Know somebody with straight B's in A levels who's in Aga Khan because he gave a great entrance test and interview. Oh yeah, A level grades count more than O levels. Don't give up.


----------



## hassan670 (Sep 2, 2010)

Waleed Asim said:


> Hello guys! i'm a Student of A'level and i'm doing pre-medical. My O'level grades are 1A*,4A and 3B. I'm really looking forward to get admission in a medical university in Pakistan but from what i've heard from the people and read in the newspaper, it seems that i have a meagre chance even if i have very good result in A'levels. Is it true? Should i forget about medical and start focussing on engineering already (since Maths is also my subject besides sciences)?#confused


don't loose hope. If you don't make up any where then SHIFA COLLEGE OF MEDICINE will definitely take you#yes


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Waleed Asim said:


> Hello guys! i'm a Student of A'level and i'm doing pre-medical. My O'level grades are 1A*,4A and 3B. I'm really looking forward to get admission in a medical university in Pakistan but from what i've heard from the people and read in the newspaper, it seems that i have a meagre chance even if i have very good result in A'levels. Is it true? Should i forget about medical and start focussing on engineering already (since Maths is also my subject besides sciences)?#confused


at your time the competition would be even more so ull have to study very hard


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Waleed Asim said:


> Hello guys! i'm a Student of A'level and i'm doing pre-medical. My O'level grades are 1A*,4A and 3B. I'm really looking forward to get admission in a medical university in Pakistan but from what i've heard from the people and read in the newspaper, it seems that i have a meagre chance even if i have very good result in A'levels. Is it true? Should i forget about medical and start focussing on engineering already (since Maths is also my subject besides sciences)?#confused


Its depend on you which subject you like most and in which you rely want to go. Don't give up your scores are not bad, these are fine you have chance in entry exam. About the news and people every one has their own opinion. there is nothing essay in every filed what ever its engineering, medical or law. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

another thing which ive and seen and experienced and it never been mentioned is that luck plays a very major part in admission!! some bad student get lucky and get in while some very bright student cant get in! so you never know just give it your best shot and leave it on allah!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Waleed Asim said:


> Hello guys! i'm a Student of A'level and i'm doing pre-medical. My O'level grades are 1A*,4A and 3B. I'm really looking forward to get admission in a medical university in Pakistan but from what i've heard from the people and read in the newspaper, it seems that i have a meagre chance even if i have very good result in A'levels. Is it true? Should i forget about medical and start focussing on engineering already (since Maths is also my subject besides sciences)?#confused


those O'levels grades are good ... ther not amazing but its nothing to worry about ... it equals 81.875% matric equivalence which good.. O'level/matric grades only have 10% weightage anyways... things mostly depend on your A'level grades and admission test scores ... im also an A'level graduate im speaking from experience... so far you have nothing to worry about, most of the hard important stuff is ahead of you.. with good A'level results and hard work you can get into any medical college .. the majority of students in AKU are A'level graduates..


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

hassan670 said:


> don't loose hope. If you don't make up any where then SHIFA COLLEGE OF MEDICINE will definitely take you#yes


What is that supposed to mean? lol


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> What is that supposed to mean? lol


That means that if "god forbid" he is rejected by all medical colleges in pakistan, than what is shifa for, it is there to help students who are unable to get admissions as they take in people with C's and D's.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

usman1231 said:


> That means that if "god forbid" he is rejected by all medical colleges in pakistan, than what is shifa for, it is there to help students who are unable to get admissions as they take in people with C's and D's.


seriosuly this is what i also make out of it!!


----------



## Waleed Asim (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Guy! i really appreciate your advice and like you tried to encourage me


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

usman1231 said:


> That means that if "god forbid" he is rejected by all medical colleges in pakistan, than what is shifa for, it is there to help students who are unable to get admissions as they take in people with C's and D's.


ok...then again a very biased statement, that's not always how it is man...maybe a handful get lucky. I'm starting to assume that people are hating on Shifa maybe because they didn't get in...you know what they say...if you don't get it..hate it.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> ok...then again a very biased statement, that's not always how it is man...maybe a handful get lucky. I'm starting to assume that people are hating on Shifa maybe because they didn't get in...you know what they say...if you don't get it..hate it.


Exactly,a anti Shifa Lobby has been established,all of those rejected by the Shifa have joined it#roll .


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hassan670 said:


> don't loose hope. If you don't make up any where then SHIFA COLLEGE OF MEDICINE will definitely take you#yes


Did they take you?


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Exactly,a anti Shifa Lobby has been established,all of those rejected by the Shifa have joined it#roll .


theres no lobby! shifa is a very good college but relatively its easy to get into shifa thats it!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

believe me, a lot of applicants with high marks don't get in. A school is only as good as it students prove it to be, along with the curriculum. Shifa has set it's standards now...the students with low grade who do make it...would be primarily by luck. Every institution has that.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> believe me, a lot of applicants with high marks don't get in. A school is only as good as it students prove it to be, along with the curriculum. Shifa has set it's standards now...the students with low grade who do make it...would be primarily by luck. Every institution has that.


i agree but believe me its easier to get into shifa compared to other good colleges


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Waleed Asim said:


> Thanks Guy! i really appreciate your advice and like you tried to encourage me


Its not hard to get in any where, hard work is always helps. hopes only we can make but with hard work we achieve. Luck to get admission only can work when country or college situation is too bad. Economy problem in it, free sites and when no one want to go in there, if all these things are going in there would you like to make some hopes to get in there? Do hard work bro and you will inshaAllah will be get accept in good college you still have time to increase your marks your marks are not that bad. second thing is your prayers and your mothers and sisters. You are a smart student who start thinking about it now. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## hassan670 (Sep 2, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> Did they take you?


yes my name's on first list


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^congrats.


----------



## hassan670 (Sep 2, 2010)

but my first choice is CMH LAHORE. i am on its waiting list


----------



## Waleed Asim (Oct 20, 2010)

hammad khan said:


> Its not hard to get in any where, hard work is always helps. hopes only we can make but with hard work we achieve. Luck to get admission only can work when country or college situation is too bad. Economy problem in it, free sites and when no one want to go in there, if all these things are going in there would you like to make some hopes to get in there? Do hard work bro and you will inshaAllah will be get accept in good college you still have time to increase your marks your marks are not that bad. second thing is your prayers and your mothers and sisters. You are a smart student who start thinking about it now. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


Thank you brotha! a really encouraging response #happy


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

You have a great chance of getting in. I think you just need to get two A and one B in your A-Levels to get ovedr 83% overall as you already have 4 A and one A* in O-Level. Rest depends on your entry test.

So just work hard in your A-Lvel Physics, Chemistry and Bio and forget about engineering.


----------



## manzsaad (Mar 29, 2007)

Waleed Asim said:


> Thank you brotha! a really encouraging response #happy


Hey Waleed, your grades are not bad at all... hopefully you'll hear from a govt. medical college if not.. you can definately get into one of the private medical college... Some pvt colleges are still accepting applications, meaning there are seats avaliable.. Best of luck and keep your hopes up..#happy


----------

